# Chaos Machine - custom drill dimensions



## Cucurbitam0schata (May 4, 2020)

Hey Folks - I was going to use Tayda's custom drill service for a Chaos Machine 1590XX enclosure. Before I submit my order, I'm wondering if anyone else has done this already, and wouldn't mind sharing their measurements. Here are mine using PedalPCB/Tayda's format:


SIDEHOLE NUMBERHOLE DIA:X:Y:A1 (7mm pots)7​-35.6​48.9​A27​0​48.9​A37​35.6​48.9​A47​-42​17.25​A57​-14​17.25​A67​14​17.25​A77​42​17.25​A87​-27.9​-8.45​A97​27.9​-8.45​A10 (5mm bezel for LED)5.7​0​-38.1​A11 (stomp switch)12​0​-56.5​


SIDEHOLE NUMBERHOLE DIA:X:Y:B1 (output)9.5​-40.6​7.6​B2 (9V jack)7.9​0​2.85​B3 (input)9.5​40.6​7.6​


----------



## PedalBuilder (May 4, 2020)

Does Tayda do custom drilled 1590XX enclosures? I though that they only offer that for 125B enclosures.


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (May 5, 2020)

Ha! I think you're totally right! The excel spreadsheet lists other enclosures as options, BUT the website clearly says "125B ENCLOSURE CUSTOM DRILL SERVICE". 

Thanks for pointing that out. Now, time to suck it up and go buy a step drill bit. Any recommendations welcome.


----------



## PedalBuilder (May 11, 2020)

Cucurbitam0schata said:


> Ha! I think you're totally right! The excel spreadsheet lists other enclosures as options, BUT the website clearly says "125B ENCLOSURE CUSTOM DRILL SERVICE".
> 
> Thanks for pointing that out. Now, time to suck it up and go buy a step drill bit. Any recommendations welcome.


So, turns out that I was wrong—Tayda does offer drilling services for larger enclosures. I was curious about the options listed in the Excel file, so I reached out to Tayda by email. They replied that "we offer drilling service for other enclosure types . . . for 1590XX and 1590DD, we can drill only long sides, can't drill short sides because it is too high."


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (May 11, 2020)

Whoa! That's amazing news! Thanks for asking Tayda, @PedalBuilder . I emailed the drill@ address, probably should've used the "contact us" form on their site. I got two follow-ups for you, but I may just have to email them if they didn't tell you in their response:

Did they describe what "long/short" sides mean? What does "too high" mean?
The 1590XX is 145mm x 121 mm x 39.5mm. From how I'm looking at it, I think I could fit the board in either way, since all the coordinates are measured from the center... Do you know how Tayda orients the 1590XX enclosure when drilling?




*update - I contacted, I'll report back if I hear from them!


----------



## Robert (May 11, 2020)

Cucurbitam0schata said:


> Did they describe what "long/short" sides mean? What does "too high" mean?



It means they can't drill the jacks in the top of the enclosure.    When you stand it up on it's end to drill the holes it'd be too tall to fit in the CNC.

You could do side mounted jacks, or like you said, attempt to rotate the entire thing 90 degrees in the enclosure.


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (May 11, 2020)

Right - they have to stand up the enclosures to complete the drilling process. Well, I bet they'll still do a better job drilling that enclosure than me and my cordless drill. New measurements for the 90 degree turn is the plan! Just want to make sure that stomp switch hole doesn't run into any problems near the bottom.


----------



## ColorMeBaddFann (Jul 5, 2022)

Did your measurements work out for the Chaos Machine build? Just ordered the PCB and was looking around for drill coordinates... Tayda does a better job than me and my shaky drill work. Thanks!


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (Jul 9, 2022)

I went pure chaos (as did life, I never posted a build report!). 

Made the drill holes myself, and intentionally made everything tilted. 
The thin wood strips came from my woodworker mom-in-law, these were scraps from the shop. The wood covered up any poorly drilled holes. 
I wanted to try all the different knobs from Tayda, so just got one of each (I had a different blue one, but it had a defect). 
Swapped out a bunch of equivalents for the 2N5089s, couldn't really tell a major difference. 
It's a wild pedal, fun to mess around with - yet I haven't quite found out how to use it in a song with the band. Gets lots of questions, though!


----------



## Harry Klippton (Jul 9, 2022)

That seems really fitting of the name chaos machine


----------

